# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Fans on old decorative plaster ceilings

## Moneypitt2

Hi guys,
I have old plaster ceilings with decorative roses. 
Is there a recommend way to install a ceiling fan where a pendant would have been placed? 
Images below.   https://ibb.co/5MHkZ9sz https://ibb.co/990mvHjz

----------


## Bart1080

...cant see the pics, but I would be putting a noggin between the ceiling joists to screw the fan into.  
two 90x45 (side by side) or a piece of 150x45
This way when you hang the fan, its hanging off the noggins and not the plaster

----------


## phild01

Moneypit, please use this site's image uploader for your pics, be sure image size is less than 1mb.

----------

